# Amberleah loulou i think is



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I think Amberleah is going to start her 1st heat, sad  I wanted to get her spay first. well what did I expect she is almost 11 months old. I guess the boy part didn't affect it. The U of M said it wouldn't.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Theresa, I forgot to give you the shampoo link my mom used on her sheltie that had no coat....now he is a huge mass of gorgeous fur 

Epi-Pet. Epi-pet.com


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> Theresa, I forgot to give you the shampoo link my mom used on her sheltie that had no coat....now he is a huge mass of gorgeous fur
> 
> Epi-Pet. Epi-pet.com


Thank you so much I will go to the site right now. ya her whole back end no fur.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> Theresa, I forgot to give you the shampoo link my mom used on her sheltie that had no coat....now he is a huge mass of gorgeous fur
> 
> Epi-Pet. Epi-pet.com


Thank you I went to site and ordered it cant wait till it comes.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi you know i love amberleah loulou how is all going on her health issues at the university hope its getting better for her shes a doll as always


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

bayoumah said:


> hi you know i love amberleah loulou how is all going on her health issues at the university hope its getting better for her shes a doll as always


She is doing great except her losing lots of fur???? So I am going to try the epi shampoo. She will be going in march to get her spay. Very nervous about that but is in Gods grace. 
Thank you for asking.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> Thank you I went to site and ordered it cant wait till it comes.


Great...let me know how you like it/ how it works for her! Did you also order the coat conditioner spray ( or maybe its call a grooming sray)?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> Great...let me know how you like it/ how it works for her! Did you also order the coat conditioner spray ( or maybe its call a grooming sray)?


Yes I ordered 3 items.. also my daughter is for her pit he has bad ear problems never can heal them. Doctors give med dont help.


----------

